# HAMRADIO General > พูดคุยทั่วไป >  ขออนุญาตแนะนำตัวด้วยคนครับ hs3tqu สำรองเวบไว้จากแฮมสยามครับ

## hs3tqu

มาดูด้วยคนครับ

----------


## e22 ooz

E22oozรายงานตัว

----------


## nimanout

ตามครับ ตามมม  
gclub online

----------


## Marnurss

ครับผม แล้วการสำรองข้อมูล แบบนี้มันต้องทพำอย่างไรบ้างครับ

----------


## nuning

สวัสดีค่ะ ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักทุกคนนะคะ

Gclub มือถือ

----------

